# Go back to older version of app



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

I was having problems with dropped internet connections, so I uninstalled the app (v 4.203.10004) and downloaded the current version (same number, but looks different) from Play Store. It's no better for WiFi internet handshakes, and the Night Mode for the screen doesn't work at all. At least on the previous install I could switch from Automatic to Always On. I don't like this one at all.

Anybody know how can I go back to the previous version? I still have it on my other phone.

PS__I can't figure out how to "report app issues". The screen says "you don't have any app issues pending". And there are no buttons to enter a description of an issue. Is this just a dummy to make drivers think they can give feedback?


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> I was having problems with dropped internet connections, so I uninstalled the app (v 4.203.10004) and downloaded the current version (same number, but looks different) from Play Store. It's no better for WiFi internet handshakes, and the Night Mode for the screen doesn't work at all. At least on the previous install I could switch from Automatic to Always On. I don't like this one at all.


Which mobile you using ? Current uber app uses nice amount of mobile resources.



jhearcht said:


> Anybody know how can I go back to the previous version? I still have it on my other phone.


You can try by downloading old app version from google, but according to be you cannot go to old interface because new app changes are done from uber backend not from apk itself.


jhearcht said:


> PS__I can't figure out how to "report app issues". The screen says "you don't have any app issues pending". And there are no buttons to enter a description of an issue. Is this just a dummy to make drivers think they can give feedback?


Only beta testers are allowed to use that feature.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Adonix said:


> Which mobile you using ? Current uber app uses nice amount of mobile resources.
> 
> You can try by downloading old app version from google, but according to be you cannot go to old interface because new app changes are done from uber backend not from apk itself.


The mobile is a one year old Blu Studio XL, which is a low-cost phone, but has plenty of resources and a longer battery life than most expensive units. Losing internet connection is not a resource issue, but seems to have something to do with switching from cell data to my home WiFi. I have similar problems with my car Bluetooth connection, because the phone has to connect and disconnect frequently. I don't think that's due to the brand of phone, but is merely a common problem with Bluetooth.

The Night Mode issue is also not due to resources because the same phone was displaying in Night Mode just the day before I uninstalled the UBER app. The new app has the same version number, but it doesn't darken the screen in either Night or Automatic mode. UBER needs to fix this glitch, because the day screen is blindingly bright at night. Since the Report Issues function doesn't work for non-beta-testers, I have no way to suggest to the programmers that their software is not working as advertised.

How do you find a previous version of the UBER app on Google Play? I didn't see any identification of the version number.


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> UBER needs to fix this glitch, because the day screen is blindingly bright at night. Since the Report Issues function doesn't work for non-beta-testers, I have no way to suggest to the programmers that their software is not working as advertised.


Even if you report normally by creating ticket and explaining your bug, they will not listen, they wll say "other drivers didn't reported this problem yet".


jhearcht said:


> How do you find a previous version of the UBER app on Google Play? I didn't see any identification of the version number.


You cannot find previous version on google play, you need to find on 3rd party websites, but old app is useless, it will keep on saying new upgrade available.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

jhearcht said:


> The mobile is a one year old Blu Studio XL, which is a low-cost phone, but has plenty of resources and a longer battery life than most expensive units. Losing internet connection is not a resource issue, but seems to have something to do with switching from cell data to my home WiFi. I have similar problems with my car Bluetooth connection, because the phone has to connect and disconnect frequently. I don't think that's due to the brand of phone, but is merely a common problem with Bluetooth.
> 
> The Night Mode issue is also not due to resources because the same phone was displaying in Night Mode just the day before I uninstalled the UBER app. The new app has the same version number, but it doesn't darken the screen in either Night or Automatic mode. UBER needs to fix this glitch, because the day screen is blindingly bright at night. Since the Report Issues function doesn't work for non-beta-testers, I have no way to suggest to the programmers that their software is not working as advertised.
> 
> How do you find a previous version of the UBER app on Google Play? I didn't see any identification of the version number.


At night... I darken my phone display... and lighten it during day to see screen


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Adonix said:


> You cannot find previous version on google play, you need to find on 3rd party websites, but old app is useless, it will keep on saying new upgrade available.


Nevermind. After a couple of days, the UBER app serendipitously began to display in Dark Mode. I don't know why it took several restarts before it would display as I set it. But it's all better now.


----------

